

How Fedex Bet Its Future in Vegas - iamvictorious
http://iamvictorio.us/post/44544559528/doubling-down-how-fedex-betted-its-future-in-vegas

======
SkyAtWork
This is one of those stories that only looks good in the distant rear view
mirror. Trying this is pure shareholder lawsuit bait and invitation to
corporate-veil piercing. (Still makes a good story.)

